
Robot submarine finds “holy grail of shipwrecks” - jonbaer
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/robot-submarine-finds-shipwreck-san-jose-carrying-17-billion-treasure/
======
eesmith
"the Spanish galleon San Jose", "one of the most valuable shipwrecks in
history", "lost more than 300 years ago", "might be worth up to $17 billion",
"Colombia and Spain both say it belongs to them."

